

Passage: a moving video game about life and death - unalone
http://hcsoftware.sourceforge.net/passage/

======
unalone
It's worth playing the game before reading the creator's statement, but the
statement is really useful in understanding the intent behind the game.

<http://hcsoftware.sourceforge.net/passage/statement.html>

